# Constant spitting



## masterplan

For the last week I've been constantly feeling nauseus, with the feeling coming from the throat. I can create the full action of vomiting any time I want to, but nothing comes out. I've been needing to spit constantly. This occurs to the point that I can't go to work or University because my mouth is full of saliva within around 5 minutes. I DESPERATELY NEED ANY ADVICE ON THIS. The spitting has lasted an entire week and is now in the process of ruining my life.Doctor says he's never seen the spitting before and thinks it may be acid reflux. Does this make sense?


----------



## Cherrie

Hi masterplanSorry your discomfort has been so bad. Nausea and/or vomitting can be symptoms of GERD. Do you feel acidic in your mouth especially after you get up in the morning? Any heart burn? Sore throat? Cough? Difficulty swallowing? Atypical reflux can be non-acidic, so you may not experience classic heartburn or acidic taste in the mouth.Spitting up saliva is not very typical in adults with GERD -- altough now I remember when I was a teenager I experienced this a few times (though they never lasted more than 2 days) -- this can feel worse with increased anxiety level and attention to what is going on in the mouth. It does make sense though together with your nausea that it could be reflux.Has your dr run any tests on you? Or have you tried any anti-acid meds?Cherrie


----------



## masterplan

Over the past couple of months I've had heartburn a few times. Not all that sure on the acidity thing. But anyway, the spitting has been a bit better today but the nausea still constant. What exactly do you mean by difficulty swallowing? I noticed while I was eating some toast earlier that it didn't all go down with each swallow, there was always a little bit left. But I have no idea if that normally happens or not. There's no pain with the swallowing.Another symptom is that I could actually burp all day. I'm going to have the doctor refer me for some testing this week. This can't continue. Gaviscon is doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## Cherrie

When I had problem swallowing it was pain and the feeling that I could feel the food (even banana and water) go slowly down my esophagus. If you've had heartburn and still having nausea and if you feel there's always a piece left when you swallow, I'd suggest that you have it checked out just to be on the safe side.burping, too, can be a reflex symptom.I've never used Gaviscon. Here in the US drs typically prescripe Protonix (which has D as a side effect) or Prevacid (whose side effect is C or D depending on the individual). Or they'd recommend Prilosec, which didn't do anything for me.Good idea to have your dr get you tested.


----------



## masterplan

I've done a bit of research and I'm just hoping it either disappears or it is GERD so I can get it fixed surgically. I don't really care what it takes to get there, I just want it sorted.


----------



## Cherrie

HiEven if you have GERD, most people with GERD do not have to resort to surgery -- many of them can find effective meds and stick with lifestyle changes to keep their symptoms in check, and for most people their condition is reversable.I'm sure your dr can provide the right kind of assistance and help you get this sorted when you get your test results.Best of luck,Cherrie


----------

